# 2003 x5 diesel.



## Boris Norris (6 mo ago)

Starts first time everytime, runs and revs for 3 seconds then dies into a no pull and slow accepting engine. 

Not air flow, not injectors, not any monitoring sensors not fuel. 

Wrap your head around that one.


----------

